# UKC - Hutto TX Jul 30, 2011



## Laughter777

Anyone going? What's a good pit friendly hotel?

TEXAS
LONE STAR-LOUISIANA TOY FOX TERRIER ASSOCIATION
HUTTO (I) CONF ALT JS 
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE
Jul 30; S1 David Arthur JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Dorothy Jacobs GUARD SIGHT; Nancy Beeman SCENT TERR; Carlos Rodriguez NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-9 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jul 30; S2 Nancy Beeman JS GUN HERD (except BSD); David Arthur GUARD SIGHT; Carlos Rodriguez SCENT TERR; Dorothy Jacobs NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show not before 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jul 31; S1 Carlos Rodriguez JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Nancy Beeman GUARD SIGHT; Dorothy Jacobs SCENT TERR; David Arthur NORTH COMP Entries 7:30-8:30 am JS 9:30 am Show 10 am NLC: Novice Puppy
Jul 31; S2 Dorothy Jacobs JS GUN HERD (except BSD); Carlos Rodriguez GUARD SIGHT; David Arthur SCENT TERR; Nancy Beeman NORTH COMP Entries 10:30-11:30 am Show 11:30 am NLC: Novice Puppy
DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18 received by July 22, 2011 - Credit card payments through Pay Pal ($2 fee) [email protected]
Triple Crown Dog Academy, 200 County Road 197 78634 (512) 759-2295; From I-35, take Hutto exit (US Hwy. 79). Go east on Hwy. 79 (9.2 miles) Turn right on FM 1660 (Normans Crossing) go 1.6 miles. Right on CR 137 go 1 mile to site.
Chairperson: Kathleen Chance (936) 295-7626 or (936) 661-2686 cell [email protected]
Event Secretary: Judy Baker, 7230 Mach Road, Lagrange TX 78945 (979) 247-4600 [email protected]


----------



## performanceknls

I might try to go but I do not know about hotels


----------



## Committed2excellence

I'm in. Holiday inn express is 7 miles away with $75 deposit for dogs. Red roof is 13 miles away with none. Holiday inn has LCD tvs. Red roof is clean and basic.


----------



## apbtproud

We always stay at Red Roof and its 49.99 no pet fee. :woof:
ooh and can't wait to go.. I will be bringing a Grand and a CH...
Who is bringing what? I would like to know if there will be a CH class.


----------



## Committed2excellence

Hey Jennet. It's Clay. I will be bringing little Boogieman and probably Punisher as well so we have at least 3 for the Ch class so far.


----------



## apbtproud

Hey Clay- CONGRATS on your Winnings this past weekend. 
I haven't asked Miguel but he has a Ch and he might be going- I will find out. 
I am pretty sure Pam with Diego (Blu Tri) will be there and he is a CH.


----------



## Committed2excellence

Thanks! Sounds great. July show should be fun


----------



## Laughter777

apbtproud said:


> We always stay at Red Roof and its 49.99 no pet fee. :woof:
> .


Ever stayed with a dog over 50lbs? Jesse is 75ish.... 
I emailed to ask their pet policy, as I was told by many hotels in the Austin area (hill country as a whole really) that they are pet friendly under 50lbs, some said no pit bulls, others could care less, but most seemed to be either no pit bulls or under 50lbs, as this Red Roof told me...under 50lbs

Sarah


----------



## Committed2excellence

Honestly, they don't check and they don't care. My teammate has had his 80 lb dog there. He's in the crate and there aren't any scales around. We stay at this location all the time. I just looked at your picture. You go to the conformation classes on Tuesday right?


----------



## Laughter777

Yep..on my way now, checking Internet while board at lights!


----------



## apbtproud

My male is 60 and usually there is 3-4 dogs in the room, Never have had a problem with them telling us. 
They don't pay attention to what you have as long as you keep that room clean 
See ya in a couple of months. 
and if you need help in conformation I can help ya out before the show starts. or you can FB-email me anytime.


----------



## Committed2excellence

apbtproud said:


> My male is 60 and usually there is 3-4 dogs in the room, Never have had a problem with them telling us.
> They don't pay attention to what you have as long as you keep that room clean
> See ya in a couple of months.
> and if you need help in conformation I can help ya out before the show starts. or you can FB-email me anytime.


I sure do need HELP. Will be in touch. Thankya


----------



## apbtproud

Committed2excellence said:


> I sure do need HELP. Will be in touch. Thankya


Sounds good. See ya then.


----------



## Laughter777

Booked my room at red roof Austin north this weekend...


----------



## apbtmom76

Hmmmm I may have to come see you all at Triple Crown  And I look forward to seeing you all, I do LOVE me some Punisher


----------



## bahamutt99

Jennet, I think Chris is going to this one. Probably with Solo and Ani at least. I'm not sending Terra while she's skinnied out, though. Waste of money.


----------



## apbtproud

Yipee Chris is coming.. sucks- wish you could tag along girlie.. 
oh and update from UKC website about this show: 
_DOS $25; JS & NLC $5; PE $18; Weekend PE Special: $65 same dog all 4 shows, $50 per dog if 6 or more dogs are entered all 4 shows, $40 GRCH entry (all 4 shows) when also entering class or CH dog in all 4 shows received by July 22, 2011_
I wasn't thinking of taking my boy, but for this price I sure am. (Even though there is a judge I am not happy to be shown under, blah... )
:woof: I am a lil lost on the last sentence: 
$40 GRCH entry (all 4 shows) when also entering class or CH dog in all 4 shows received by July 22, 2011
So does this mean a CH is also 40.00?? I better email Judy to find out..


----------



## apbtproud

Nevermind I reread it like 4 times to understand it. 
If I PE my Ch I get the Grand for 40 bucks.. 
Im a lil slow today.. lol


----------



## apbtproud

Oh and I forgot to mention there will be an Apprentice with the judge when judging the APBTs for that weekend. She is getting her judge license and this is one of her requirements. I hope there is a great turnout in APBTs so she go over the dogs.


----------



## bahamutt99

Someday I'll be able to hit more of the shows over there. You'll get tired of seeing me. LOL!


----------



## Committed2excellence

Sounds like a winner! May have to bring the big fella up there that weekend



apbtmom76 said:


> Hmmmm I may have to come see you all at Triple Crown  And I look forward to seeing you all, I do LOVE me some Punisher


----------



## performanceknls

Is there a lot of APBT's going? No point in going if they are going to have a ton of AST's and Pitterstaffs. Unless the judges would like to see some real APBT's  lol

Any idea if they are doing Obed or agility?


----------



## Committed2excellence

There will be a variety of dogs there. ADBA style champs as well as UKC style champs. This is just a conformation show. We can go out back between shows and put on an agility and obedience trial. Now that I think about it, by then my leg should be well enough for me to catch some dogs too.


----------



## performanceknls

There you go we can do the sports around back! lol If there was something more than just Conformation I would love to go but not worth the drive just for conformation. Have fun guys!


----------



## apbtmom76

Clay I would love to see Punisher, gorgeous red guy, I do love me some red dogs


----------



## apbtproud

performanceknls said:


> Have fun guys!


No doubt, we ALWAYS have a blast time!!! Can't wait, this time no cookout- but we do need to bust out with some games, ooh ooh "win it in a minute".. ha let me see what I can come up with.. lolololol...


----------



## apbtproud

Bumping this up!! 
:woof: :woof:


----------



## bahamutt99

Gonna hold out for the one in August, I think. Send a few class dogs and maybe a CH.


----------

